# Does this Petsmart betta look female to you?



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a betta from Petsmart today that was labeled as a female, but she has fins that are much longer than any others in my sorority. I know they are breeding females with longer fins nowdays, but this one is not full grown (about halfway there) and her fins are already as long as I'd expect a male's to be at this age. What do you think?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks female to me


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention the betta in question is the white one. Also, do you think she will marble? She has a spot on her side that makes me think she might grizzle or marble. Also, some faint color on part of her fins. Thanks!


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy, happy, happy to hear that! I don't have the room for another male!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, I was talking about the light colored one. 
Her body is short and you can see the eggs all along her body. 
It's hard to tell about the color she could loose all of it or gain a lot... only time will tell. Those marble genes are very unpredictable.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks so much. I have another labeled "baby betta" from Petco (yeah, one of those) that couldn't walk away from, and would like to see if you can tell her sex. She's younger than this one. Probably only about 8 weeks. I'll post her separately.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

*"Baby Betta" from Petco. Male or female?*

Labeled simple "baby betta" at Petco, this one is more aggressive than any in my sorority, even though its a baby, so was wondering, does it look like it might be male to you?


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

*Last one for you to sex for me.*

This is the original betta I needed a gender on. I got them all mixed up, as three are very similar. This one is very difficult to photograph, so not the best picture, its just so darn fast. But any idea? Its only about 8 weeks old.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

the baby looks like a little girl, cant tell on the very last one, as I usually try to tell from their ventrals and i can't really see those!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks like a female to me correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

